# How hard is classical guitar to play?



## mileer

If you compare it to piano, violin, etc? Is it easier to start at a later age?


----------



## tdc

Well, its hard for me to measure it properly against other instruments, but it is a very challenging instrument to play well. I have heard of a few cases of classical guitarists starting later in life and being successful but I suspect that those players likely played other styles of music on guitar first prior to switching over to classical guitar. I wouldn't let this deter anyone from trying it out later in life though as there is a wealth of great easier music (that can still be incredibly rewarding to play) that can be performed on the instrument without the years and years of practice. But if you are looking for an easier classical instrument (if such a thing exists) I personally wouldn't classify the guitar as one.


----------



## Guest

I would rate it in between those two. The piano is easier in some ways since the notes are already formed--all the player has to do is hit them! (I know that's a vast over-simplification!). But the player has to simultaneously form and hit the notes on a string instrument. The violin is especially nasty since there are no frets to guide the fingers, so accurate intonation is very hard to achieve. Plus, I understand that proper bowing technique is also challenging. Classical guitar has frets, so intonation isn't an issue, but a guitarist typically plays more independent parts than does a violinist, and the right hand plucking techniques are very difficult to master. I'd say the younger the better as far as age goes.


----------



## mileer

What are some good "older" instruments for a college student?


----------



## mileer

I like a bunch of things.


----------



## mileer

But anything with the versatility and the ability to play complex pieces like the guitar?


----------



## norman bates

mileer said:


> But anything with the versatility and the ability to play complex pieces like the guitar?


well, there's no doubt that the guitar is the most versatile instrument, even more than the piano. But one thing to say is that the right hand technique is not only difficult, but it changes completely from one genre to another. Playing classical, flamenco, metal or country require completely different kind of techniques (and nails are a big issue), while for instance with a piano I think you can play all styles with the same posture.


----------



## mileer

Do you recommend it for an 18 year old? Questions: how far will I advance? Will I spend my whole life playing simple songs? Why does it require one to start at a younger age? Any videos of any fellow play?


----------



## mileer

It is muy tres mucho beautiful instrument.


----------



## norman bates

mileer said:


> Do you recommend it for an 18 year old?


yes, definitely.



mileer said:


> Questions: how far will I advance? Will I spend my whole life playing simple songs? Why does it require one to start at a younger age? Any videos of any fellow play?


I think it really depends. The most important point is not the age (at least for guitar) but the time you dedicate to playing. And the other fundamental aspect is the way you learn it. If you want to play classical music, a good teacher is essential, at least at the beginning. But for sure, if you are serious in few years you could play some tricky stuff.


----------



## Head_case

mileer said:


> Do you recommend it for an 18 year old? Questions: how far will I advance? Will I spend my whole life playing simple songs? Why does it require one to start at a younger age? Any videos of any fellow play?


For goodness sakes just buy one and enjoy it lol


----------



## mileer

Yessir immediately.


----------



## Head_case

Haha ...that's the spirit 

You're 18 ...it's only right that you should throw yourself into committed decisions and get a guitar and make what music you can with it. If you find you love it, you'll have gained everything. If you find you don't, then find a tutor lol

It's only the older pensioners who worry, that with only three trust funds, two holiday homes and a permanent residence with only four cars, whether to spend $$ on a classical guitar or save it for the 0.1% interest. Enjoy life when you're young...and quit fretting unless you're fretting a guitar 

I was given a gorgeous one last year - this is the first time I've touched a guitar lol. Every Body Gets Drunk At Easter is how I tune it [EBGDAE] and it's taken a few weeks to learn the note patterns. Technically you can play it without reading music, just by following note patterns (which later develop into tabs) although I prefer reading sheet music.

I've discovered the mandolin [GDAE tuning - from bottom to top] which is the same as violin tuning. I love the short scale of the mandolin and the fabulous pop that the string and resonance makes. It's easier to fret than a guitar and is more portable although the gorgeous tones of the classical guitar are so delightful - even if I'm playing rubbish I sound good to me lol. You'll go far just by getting one. Try a mandolin out too or get both


----------



## jurianbai

Guitar is easier to learn up to the level you can enjoy playing it, and use as instrument to socialized with friends. When go further to play classical pieces I think it is as hard as piano and violin.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> Guitar is easier to learn up to the level you can enjoy playing it, and use as instrument to socialized with friends. When go further to play classical pieces I think it is as hard as piano and violin.


When playing guitar, I definitely have no friends


----------

